# New (or new to TUG) HTML tag: [ISPOILER]



## bbodb1 (Mar 1, 2020)

This tag may have been here all along, but I just noticed it this morning.  For just the briefest of seconds I though my monitor was having an issue as all of the print within a quote was very blurry (that or either I grabbed the wrong glasses this morning....).  But while in edit of a post, I noticed the ispoiler tag 

Is this something new that came along with the recent software upgrade? 
If so, can either @TUGBrian, @Makai Guy or someone else tell me if there is info about any other new toys (tags and other such things) the recent upgrade introduced?  

For someone wondering, I'll illustrate what the i spolier tag can do (if you need it).  The next paragraph below is surrounded by the i spolier tag.  See the difference?  

I am spoiled text - can you see me now?    


Click on the blurry spot above to reveal the text. 

Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 1, 2020)

Ha!  I had the same problem on a couple of posts (maybe the same ones you saw) but didn't discern the reason for it.  Thanks.  I knew there was a new "spoiler" tag but never used it to see what it looked like visibly.  I'm surprised this has taken a couple of years for me to discover it.

I don't know of any listing of changes at the user level -- everything I've seen is directed at the back end changes affecting system operators.  But you can get a list of all the available BBCode posting tags via the small Help link at the bottom of all forum pages.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2020)

There has been a spoiler tag since the first iteration of Xenforo. THough in the last version it worked differently. It had an obvious text that said "SPOILER" or something like that. It seems now that it is a little less obvious what it is.

EDA: After posting this, I think there is a difference between ISPOILER and SPOILER tags. Perhaps SPOILER may be more obvious.



Spoiler



This is a spoiler


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 1, 2020)

@dioxide45 - now you have my curiosity piqued!  

This line of text will be copied and appears below with the spoiler tag....



Spoiler



This line of text will be copied and appears below with the spoiler tag....



This line of text will be copied and appears below with the i spoiler tag....

This line of text will be copied and appears below with the spoiler tag....


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2020)

yep, ive seen a previous spoiler tag but never hidden like that...must be a new rendition!


----------

